# 6.0 experts???



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Looking at buying a 03 6.0 f250 
heres a copy from the ad, what could it be?
thanks
Please no bashing this motor though.
"When cold runs great after it gets to operating temp it seems to feel like a clogged fuel filter, if you give is a lot of fuel it clears out. no smoke, no check engine lights, truck did run out of fuel last week and after this it started.?


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

Avoid the 03, 04, 05 6.0 TD... they had a problem with casting sand in the coolant jacket and it caused over heating of the engine causing the head gaskets to blow out and junk the motor.. To answer your question i would start by looking at fuel pressure and then fuel filter and then injectors... They did have many issues with fuel injectors and crank sensors. How many miles are on the truck? What was it previously used for? 

****Not saying they are a bad engine or anything im just saying if its not been updated or anything there is always a chance.....Also it was a error on the fuel pump side too alot of the time...


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

yea i know i should stay away from those years but its only 4500. Has 120,000 miles and just a daily driver type truck, real clean extra cab short bed xlt.


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

with that said.... what are your plans for it? Is this your first vehicle for business or just for pleasure?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

not first truck also have a duramax. Backup/plow truck pretty much and daily driver. Worst case how much do you think it would cost to fix?


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

you can order a head gasket kit update kit online for like 3500. Dont quote me on that price though. You also need a coolant flush and new oil cooler. Cost all depends on who is doing it.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

has a new egr too.


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

durafish;1641649 said:


> has a new egr too.


Don't know much more. I would say that it's a big risk


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'd buy it if I was me. But I also have two people I trust to work on a 6.0 and have it run better then new when they are done. 



Delete the egr, new oil cooler, check for coolant leaks/pressure in the degas bottle (head gaskets), blue spring kit, updated stc fitting, and run the wheels off it. I wouldn't stud the truck until the head gaskets let go.


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

Mark13;1641662 said:


> I'd buy it if I was me. But I also have two people I trust to work on a 6.0 and have it run better then new when they are done.
> 
> Delete the egr, new oil cooler, check for coolant leaks/pressure in the degas bottle (head gaskets), blue spring kit, updated stc fitting, and run the wheels off it. I wouldn't stud the truck until the head gaskets let go.


 Oh sure good idea for him to let the truck go out so he has no backup


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BossPlowMaster;1641663 said:


> Oh sure good idea for him to let the truck go out so he has no backup


I'm waiting on a return call from a friend on what the problem with the truck is. That'll give a better idea of cost to fix and if the truck is worth it. Being in my position though, a $4500 diesel F250/350 that's 10yrs old and presumably in good shape (aside from the already mentioned motor problem) is a good purchase.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

On the way to go look at it, what should I look for?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

durafish;1641666 said:


> On the way to go look at it, what should I look for?


Check the front end for wear or worn out items. Pressure at the coolant bottle or visible signs where the coolant has been pushed past the threads and spilled down the bottle. Also the old bottles were marked wrong so unless it has the updated degas bottle it'll read the coolant level wrong.

Fuel pressure should be 60psi if it has the updated blue spring. Otherwise 45-48psi.

If you can get the vin and see if a ford dealer will run an oasis report on the truck for you. Then you'll know the history on it as far as work at any ford dealer that has been done to it in the past.

Also I forget the sequence to see the hours on the truck. I think it's key on then hold the little stick in the dash but I could be wrong. Ford says the average speed should be right around 33mph. Idle time is terrible on 6.0's, they like to plug up the egr, gum up the turbo, etc. 
(reading online you may need a scan tool to read engine hours on an 03/04, I'm not certain though)

Friend just responded back. His guess is the fuel pump died due to being run out of fuel. Depending how long they drove it the injectors could be toast as well (they hate fuel pressure under 45psi)


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Well its mine! Runs like **** but took my chances.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

durafish;1641671 said:


> Well its mine! Runs like **** but took my chances.


Good luck with it! I love the trucks, people think I'm crazy but most of them are just haters and have never driven one that runs right.

Unfortunately your so far away otherwise I'd put you in contact with a friend of mine and you'd have a 6.0 that runs better then new without a huge bill and a bunch of unneeded parts thrown at it.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks man. Im not to up to date with these but I'm researching and stuff.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Man I need to sack up and jut buy one of these trucks. A buddy did something similar to what you did and now he has a bada$$ 6.0, the thing screams. Let us know what the issue is I would be intrested to see how this plays out


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

My recommendation from what I've learned being around my friends shop and the dozens of 6.0's he's done minor to major work to:

Use Ford Parts where ever possible. 
Ford STC fitting and blue spring kit.
Ford oil cooler when you do the egr delete. There is no need for deleting the oil cooler or going with an aftermarket one. The oil coolers go bad because of EGR problems.
River City EGR delete kit
If you end up doing headstuds, ARP studs and use Ford gaskets. The gaskets come with new head bolts, they make pretty sweet punches, hitch pins for your mower, etc. 
Also use Ford injectors, do not go aftermarket. 

Flo Pro exhaust if you want an aftermarket system.
Tunes from Matt at Gearhead on a TS style chip. 


Keep fresh batteries in it. The FICM needs 48 volts to function right. A lot of trucks come in for all sorts of problems and it comes down to old batteries supplying low volts to the FICM.

If along the way you need a new FICM getting one from an International truck dealer will probably be significantly cheaper then Ford. IH will probably have it in their computer as an IDM, they may/may not know what a FICM is if you call them. 

Once you get them to run right they are a blast to drive and you can't beat the sound of a 6.0 being run hard breathing through a straight pipe. 

Also don't be afraid to lift the cab to work on them. Lifting the cab freaks everyone out, it's pretty simple and makes your life a lot easier. 

I'm sure I am forgetting things. I'm far from an expert on them, I've just learned some things being around his shop.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have a long history driving the 6.0 in ambulances. I have noticed a progression. The engines with injector problems start kinda hard first time in the day. They stumble to life shaking and galloping. Then run like a 3 legged dog for the first 2 miles. Then throttle tip in gets terrible! Full throttle runs on to the highway, it will hit the wall at 50. Takes about 10,000 miles after it starts to get real bad.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Start a thread for this baby! I wouldn't mind a 6.0 at all.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

The most important thing with these trucks is to get rid of that Ford Gold Coolant! It breaks down over time and the silicates clog the oil cooler and that creates a nightmare. Flush cooling system and replace with Cat ec-1 certified coolant. It's a extended life coolant. Clean the egr every once in awhile if you are keeping it and all will be well.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Alot of good reading material here to get you introduced to the 6.0. Before i had an alldata account i refrenced these quite often. Helps with component locations and some general diagnostics.

http://www.forddoctorsdts.com/coffee_table_books.html


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

gtmustang00;1641715 said:


> The most important thing with these trucks is to get rid of that Ford Gold Coolant! It breaks down over time and the silicates clog the oil cooler and that creates a nightmare. Flush cooling system and replace with Cat ec-1 certified coolant. It's a extended life coolant. Clean the egr every once in awhile if you are keeping it and all will be well.


Probably why I never had problems with all that crap. I get mine flushed every 1-2 years.

"extended life" coolant is a joke. Or a scam.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

DieselSlug;1641712 said:


> Start a thread for this baby! I wouldn't mind a 6.0 at all.


Ask and you shall receive 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1641762#post1641762

Thanks everyone


----------

